# Is a crayfish going to get along with my fish...



## Jaws

Just a noob question here on crayfish - ever since I saw an electric blue one at the fish shop the other day I've been determined to get one. It might be one of the coolest things I've seen in an aquarium. Right now I have clown loaches and a lone demasoni...Also a pleco that's kind of big, like 8 inches long or so. I'd love a crayfish in there but I'm not sure. Clowns sleep in weird places on the bottom of the tank so the crayfish would get them? Or...Clowns eat snails and other shellfish so they'd kill the crayfish? I'm going to be upgrading from a 35 gallon tank to a 55 sometime this year so I could possibly keep the 35 reserved for crayfish. Thoughts/ideas/advice please?


----------



## carolinec1

Hi,
I have an electric blue and at first had it in my boyfriend's 40 gallon and she immediately started hunting and killed a few mollies. We have a big pleco and she grabbed it when it cruised by her, totally fearless. We moved her to her own tank with feeder fish and guppies. If you keep her well fed and with faster moving fish you may not have an issue, but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## NeonShark666

I have had a Crayfish for awhile with a pair of breding small Cichlids and they get along fine. There are also some guppies and platyes at the top of the same tank..


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

A 55 still wouldn't be big enough for acouple of full grown clowns, another that worries me is you have a damonsoni in there with them, that's an african cichlid.. I wouldn't add a cray too your tank with all your bottom feeders, I think you'd wake up an have an empty tank but a very happy and full cray one day, wait till you upgrade, keep the 35g and put him in there with some danios and I bet you'll be happy


----------



## swbernstel

We have a 55g at work with initially 2 crayfish, 3 goldies, 3 white skirt tetras, 1 spotted gourami, 1 sunrise gourami, a smaller tetra (idk what type), and a common pleco. The crayfish have since reproduced once and the female is knocked up again. We've never had an issue with the fish and crays getting along. Much of the time, the daddy cray and the pleco will hang out under the same rock, especially after momma cray has kicked him out of the castle. lol. 

I would wait until you get the 55g, and you might have more issues since you already have a bunch of bottom feeders.


----------



## ianeberle

I have a crayfish and you should be more concerned if you have live plants... He destroyed all of my plants within three days, but hasn't harmed any of my fish, even the bottom feeders.


----------



## jhedberg

*my blue crayfish ate my oranda's eyes - something GHASTLY happened. We have a blue crayfish that has eaten the eyes and the bubble-top from my oranda goldfish. how did this happen? will my oranda live? he seems to have lost his sense of smell and can't find food. We have been dropper-feeding him mysis. We are broken-hearted and dont know if he is suffering, although he appears to be okay for now. But he is a horror to look at. Heisenberg the blue cray has been relocated. *


----------



## The Fish Lady

jhedberg said:


> *my blue crayfish ate my oranda's eyes - something GHASTLY happened. We have a blue crayfish that has eaten the eyes and the bubble-top from my oranda goldfish. how did this happen? will my oranda live? he seems to have lost his sense of smell and can't find food. We have been dropper-feeding him mysis. We are broken-hearted and dont know if he is suffering, although he appears to be okay for now. But he is a horror to look at. Heisenberg the blue cray has been relocated. *


Hi!😞😞
I'm sorry but yes they will eat pretty much ANYTHING!! It's a pain, hon, but true. I'm sooo sorry...
My husband and I have had to learn valuable lessons over these little rascals. We finally gave them their own cages...hmmm...
We had Cleo, she grew to 6 inches, they are scangers. Please look them up online and they'll explain a lot about them, hon; okay?


----------



## The Fish Lady

SuckMyCichlids said:


> A 55 still wouldn't be big enough for acouple of full grown clowns, another that worries me is you have a damonsoni in there with them, that's an african cichlid.. I wouldn't add a cray too your tank with all your bottom feeders, I think you'd wake up an have an empty tank but a very happy and full cray one day, wait till you upgrade, keep the 35g and put him in there with some danios and I bet you'll be happy


Hi!😃
Crayfish are "opportunitist" eaters!


----------



## The Fish Lady

SuckMyCichlids said:


> A 55 still wouldn't be big enough for acouple of full grown clowns, another that worries me is you have a damonsoni in there with them, that's an african cichlid.. I wouldn't add a cray too your tank with all your bottom feeders, I think you'd wake up an have an empty tank but a very happy and full cray one day, wait till you upgrade, keep the 35g and put him in there with some danios and I bet you'll be happy


Exactly!!


----------

